# My fitness pal



## babyhopesxx

Does anyone else use this???

I've recently discovered it and have signed up and downloaded the iphone app. I think it's a genius idea so i can log all my food and exercise for the day and it works out the cals and fat etc that i have left for the day :thumbup:

I'm currently playing around with it and finding out what else it does.

So, who else uses it? Do you mind if i add you as a friend on there and we can all support each other on our weight loss :flower:


----------



## Inge

hiya im ingeh on the site. love adding new people on it! :flower:


----------



## babyhopesxx

Inge said:


> hiya im ingeh on the site. love adding new people on it! :flower:

Thanks, i've added you :)


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I am on all the time! I love it! 

I am jenuhfur on it. Feel free to add me!


----------



## dizzydoll

I've had an account for ages but only started using it properly again now.
I'm dizzydoll on there too feel free to add me :)


----------



## Princess Lou

Hey. I have also just started using it.

I filled out all the information I need ready for Monday morning and even started a Blog. Lol.

I'm PrincessLou71186.

Good luck ladies. XX


----------



## mayb_baby

Mayb_baby


----------



## NatalieW

I'm on there too. NatalieW_82


----------



## Taurustot09

hiya ive just signed up too would love some friends..im slimdreams2012 :)


----------



## Dragonfly

I am on it as anneke123456
failing at my food diary at the mo after christmas time. Just getting back on track.


----------



## melissasbump

ive just signed up for this too, would love some friends im melissa221979 x


----------



## MissCurly

hiya im on there too, been using it for the last 3 ish weeks.
im curlyslim on there :)


----------



## apaton

I've just joined a5haleep x


----------



## babyhopesxx

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> I am on all the time! I love it!
> 
> I am jenuhfur on it. Feel free to add me!

Added :)


----------



## babyhopesxx

dizzydoll said:


> I've had an account for ages but only started using it properly again now.
> I'm dizzydoll on there too feel free to add me :)

Added :)


----------



## babyhopesxx

Thawnks for the replies everyone i've now added you all on MFP

If anyone wants to add me i'm Slim_Donna

:)


----------



## Princess Lou

Hey ladies, I have added you all.

I love the ticker. It's great that when you enter your weight on www.myfitnesspal.com it automatically updates on here. Saves having to do it manually all the time. Lol.

Good luck ladies. X


----------



## MissCurly

Hiya, I've accepted friend requests. 

I think mfp is great- i lost 5lbs in dec, (and added a pound or two over the hols! oops).

And hoping for the same if not more in jan- other than weight gains!!


----------



## JLFKJS

Please add me!! Hopefulmommy I could use the friends on this journey


----------



## ronnie1234

I use, and am rhiannon1234


----------



## babyhopesxx

JLFKJS said:


> Please add me!! Hopefulmommy I could use the friends on this journey

Added :)


----------



## babyhopesxx

ronnie1234 said:


> I use, and am rhiannon1234


Added :)


----------



## babyhopesxx

So it's day 2 and i've managed to keep under my calorie limit and i'm not feeling too hungry either. I think i've done pretty well keeping to it for 2 days, that is good for me :haha: 

And keep up the good work everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Princess Lou

babyhopesxx said:


> So it's day 2 and i've managed to keep under my calorie limit and i'm not feeling too hungry either. I think i've done pretty well keeping to it for 2 days, that is good for me :haha:
> 
> And keep up the good work everyone :thumbup:

Yesterday was Day 2 for me also.

Do you find that you think more about what you are eating, enjoy it more and feel better for it?

I fancied a sausage sarnie for breakfast and thought "If I have to eat nothing but veg all day then so be it" but found that I also had plenty of calories left to have whatever I wanted for my dinner. Still felt great.

Good luck and keep up the good work.


----------



## Tilliepink

I just signed up. I'm tilliepink.


----------



## Tesa

ive just joined - mcbrads. Feel free to add me anyone! would love some friends on there


----------



## stacey&bump

feel free to add me , staci_11


----------



## babyhopesxx

Princess Lou said:


> babyhopesxx said:
> 
> 
> So it's day 2 and i've managed to keep under my calorie limit and i'm not feeling too hungry either. I think i've done pretty well keeping to it for 2 days, that is good for me :haha:
> 
> And keep up the good work everyone :thumbup:
> 
> Yesterday was Day 2 for me also.
> 
> Do you find that you think more about what you are eating, enjoy it more and feel better for it?
> 
> I fancied a sausage sarnie for breakfast and thought "If I have to eat nothing but veg all day then so be it" but found that I also had plenty of calories left to have whatever I wanted for my dinner. Still felt great.
> 
> Good luck and keep up the good work.Click to expand...

Yeah definately, i have to think more about what i eat now and thought it would bother me but it doesn't. I like how you can look at your diary and know how many cals you can have for your dinner and then plan it around that. And yes, i do have enough cals to have a decent meal for dinner. I couldn't resist and weighed myself today and i've lost 6lbs in 3 days :shock: I will not weigh myself again until monday so i can have a better idea of my overall loss, but even if it stayed at 6lbs i will be happy :)


----------



## babyhopesxx

Tilliepink said:


> I just signed up. I'm tilliepink.

Added :)


----------



## babyhopesxx

Tesa said:


> ive just joined - mcbrads. Feel free to add me anyone! would love some friends on there

Added :)


----------



## babyhopesxx

stacey&bump said:


> feel free to add me , staci_11

Added :)


----------



## sept2010

My username is safu1234


----------



## babyhopesxx

sept2010 said:


> My username is safu1234

Added :)


----------



## youngmummy94

sarahg94


----------



## holly2234

Im holly2234 on there too :)


----------



## babyhopesxx

youngmummy94 said:


> sarahg94

Added


----------



## babyhopesxx

holly2234 said:


> Im holly2234 on there too :)

added


----------



## Kiki1993

I would love it but can't afford an Iphone! :haha: it sounds like as great idea though and its what im doing, but i'm doing mine on paper :blush:


----------



## MissK

Hi ive just joined my fitness pal need to lose 28lbs! :( add me my username is fattybummummy hehe!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive rejoined 2012x


----------



## sept2010

@kiki its online aswell not jus on iphone x


----------



## sept2010

Feel free to add me people 

Im safu1234 on there


----------



## Kiki1993

sept2010 said:


> @kiki its online aswell not jus on iphone x

Awww yay :) I'm joining it! x


----------



## Kiki1993

my username for this is taken so mines is kikiG1993


----------



## dizzydoll

I've added or am in the process of adding anyone who hasn't already added me :)


----------



## MissK

Can every one add me i dont know how to do it and need serious motivation!


----------



## Princess Lou

BabyHopes - How are you feeling after a week?

How is everyone feeling with regards to MFP?


----------



## babyhopesxx

Princess Lou said:


> BabyHopes - How are you feeling after a week?
> 
> How is everyone feeling with regards to MFP?

Yeah i'm doing good and i lost 10lbs this week alone. I think it was because when i started and weighed myself when i signed up i just just eaten a roast and home made cakes made by my sister so i was a few lbs havier than normal. 
But i don't feel too hungry and can keep under my calories no problem. I just have to keep myself busy during the day so i'm not bored and thinking about food.

How is everyone else getting on? 

I've added all the new people on MPF too.


----------



## dizzydoll

I'm finding it hard to find the right options for my foods so my diary is saying I've eaten x amount of calories but I don't know how far wrong it is :dohh:
I must try and add the foods I eat properly so that I have a proper idea what I've eaten!


----------



## MissCurly

heya i think im doing pretty well on it.

I do feel though that I NEED to calorie count to lose weight though, so its useful in that respect. You do get used to doing it after a couple of weeks, and this is my second month on it.
I remember when i lost weight pre wedding, and that was simply down to working full time, smaller portions, and gym classes 3 ish times a week. But i dont have the luxury of that anymore. So this is working.


----------



## dizzydoll

Calorie counting is a totally new thing for me so it'll take some getting used to but it'll be worth it :)


----------



## MissK

Princess Lou said:


> BabyHopes - How are you feeling after a week?
> 
> How is everyone feeling with regards to MFP?

I find it ok dont mind logging everything and love adding my exercise look forward to seeing how many cals ive burnt. Main prob i have is as soon as my lil boy has a bad day with his colic or reflux im that knakered i just cant be bothered to cook so its mcdonalds or pizza takeaway lol!


----------



## Princess Lou

MissK said:


> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> BabyHopes - How are you feeling after a week?
> 
> How is everyone feeling with regards to MFP?
> 
> I find it ok dont mind logging everything and love adding my exercise look forward to seeing how many cals ive burnt. Main prob i have is as soon as my lil boy has a bad day with his colic or reflux im that knakered i just cant be bothered to cook so its mcdonalds or pizza takeaway lol!Click to expand...

He won't be like that forever though. By getting yourself in the mindset for it now, it'll be much easier when you can commit fully to it.

Besides, we all deserve a little indulgence. X


----------



## faun

I'm on i started about a week ago and 5lbs gone :happydance: my name is riverruns feel free to add me :)


----------



## x0emz0x

Feel free to add me :) i need some more friends - x0emz0x


----------



## dizzydoll

I've added you both :)


----------



## nicki01

ok ive just joined it! deedee030887

i dont really know what im doing with it yet, need to have a good look and learn! Really need to shift the lbs!


----------



## dizzydoll

Even though I've had my mfp account for ages to have the ticker on here I've only recently started using all the functions of the website and the app :) It's great to be able to see everything in one place :)


----------



## babyhopesxx

I've added you all :)


----------



## Princess Lou

https://www.myfitnesspal.com/groups/home/2229-baby-and-bump


----------



## littleblonde

im on there. anyone can add me. im littleblonde200


----------



## AbbynChloe

i'm new on the sight also - please add me as I coud do with a few more friends for support 

Abby2810 xxx


----------



## babyhopesxx

Added :)


----------



## MissK

Now ive figured out how to add ppl ive added you all i think :p xx


----------



## wanababy8909

Hi, I could use more friends my name is mrsburton8909


----------



## sammiwry

sammimorley for anyone that wants to add me


----------



## xminimotox

I've just recently started to use this im Lez2688 :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

I downloaded this app yesterday and I can't get enough of it!! Add me: whistlemytune

:hugs:


----------



## preggers amo

me too!!my name is amna_omar i just started using it and ive lost 2lbs in a week!!


----------



## sept2010

Added :p


----------



## babyhopesxx

I've added too :)


----------



## AlbaAngel24

Im on there religiously! My username is AlbaAngel25 feel free to add ayone!!!


----------



## sept2010

Added x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ill added peeps later on :) not as quick & easy on my phone haha


----------



## mama_t

I am on it as well, and would like some friends! Please add me.. mama_to_two is my user name! I really love the app and it is quite addicting! 2 kg gone in 5 days ;) 
But it would be much more fun to have more friends! I will be waiting for some invites :)


----------



## mama_t

I love the app, been using it for 6days now and i ithink i am addicted... Add me for some more support, my user name is mama_to_two
I hope to see some of you on my friends list soon ;-)


----------



## mama_t

I just found the app for my blackberry too! Im so excited!


----------



## babyhopesxx

Done :) x


----------



## sept2010

Lol @ mama_t


----------



## StarShine_

Hope you don't mind but I have added a few of you. 
For any ive missed my user name is mummy_kate


----------



## mummy1985

I'd forgotten about this app just downloaded it for my new phone you can add me laurenh2012 I need to lose weight to fit into a bridesmaid dress in July but am also TTC eeeek!


----------



## babyhopesxx

mummy1985 said:


> I'd forgotten about this app just downloaded it for my new phone you can add me laurenh2012 I need to lose weight to fit into a bridesmaid dress in July but am also TTC eeeek!

I've just added you! I've been on MFP for 4 weeks now and lost 17lbs :happydance:

If anyone else wants to add me my username is slim_donna


----------



## dizzydoll

mummy1985 said:


> I'd forgotten about this app just downloaded it for my new phone you can add me laurenh2012 I need to lose weight to fit into a bridesmaid dress in July but am also TTC eeeek!


I've added you hun :) I'm also TTC and trying to slim down to fit a bridesmaids dress :haha:

Lots of bridesmaid slimmers here it seems :)


----------



## dizzydoll

babyhopesxx said:


> I've just added you! I've been on MFP for 4 weeks now and lost 17lbs :happydance:
> 
> If anyone else wants to add me my username is slim_donna

 You've been doing so well hun!! :) I love seeing your progress on there :)


----------



## MissCurly

Hiya yeah im slimcurly on there, and welcome to add me if you like!

I havnt been tracking what i eat so much in the last few days- but tracking my exercise.


----------



## MissCurly

oh yeah and starting ttc (at some v. point soon!).


----------



## mummy1985

thanks for adding me ladies and well done on the weight loss I need some motivation!


----------



## babyhopesxx

dizzydoll said:


> babyhopesxx said:
> 
> 
> I've just added you! I've been on MFP for 4 weeks now and lost 17lbs :happydance:
> 
> If anyone else wants to add me my username is slim_donna
> 
> You've been doing so well hun!! :) I love seeing your progress on there :)Click to expand...

Thanks hun :flower:


----------



## PinkEmily

Hiya! I'm back on MFP as of tonight!! Please add me :D i need the support, i have to fit into a wedding dress by November!! eeeek

Edit: It would help if i put my user name on haha. Its PinkEmily like on here :D


----------



## babyhopesxx

How is everyone getting on? To be honest I'm struggling a little bit with hunger at the moment and have gone over my cal limit a couple of times this week :( plus my weight seems to be going crazy. It's up and down all the time and I can feel the difference in my body too so I know it's happening. I'm making an effort to drink more water to see if that helps but doesn't seem to. I must try not to lose heart in it and keep going.


----------



## preggers amo

would love some friends on it and some encouragement.im amna_omar


----------



## caiis101

Just joined yesterday and would love some friends. I love love fitness pal! Still working my way around it and figuring it out. Would love to have some friends on there for support. :thumbup:


----------



## t84

Hi I'd like to join you ladies! I've been on MFP for awhile now, but became inactive and now I'm back on the wagon and wanting to lose 30 pounds. I'm teapea578. I need friends to help keep me motivated.


----------



## nicki01

Just done some adding! Hope i havent missed anyone! Im deedee030887


----------



## nicki01

caiis101 said:


> Just joined yesterday and would love some friends. I love love fitness pal! Still working my way around it and figuring it out. Would love to have some friends on there for support. :thumbup:

We need your user name? :flower:


----------



## t84

I started adding a few of you... but the multiple pages of people is slightly overwhelming.. :help:


----------



## threebirds

So how much weight are people hoping to lose & how much lost so far? 
Ive been using MFP for about 3 wks. Daily target 1200cals. Doing a lot of walking & some other exercise. Lost about 4lb so far :) 
Also a veggie :)


----------



## laurabeth

my username is laurabeth21 please add me and help me keep motivated :) 2lb to lose every week for the next 12 weeks :) xxx


----------



## babyhopesxx

Ok, so i've added new members (i think, lol) Laurabeth, i was about to add you then noticed you had just added me, lol


----------



## laurabeth

yep i went thru this thread and added everyone (if i missed anyone feel free to add me!!) but i think i got everyone :) i need all the support i can get lol. i have made up loads of post it notes, and they are now on the fridge, freezer and every food cupboard in my house and all it says is:

size 8
laura
size8

im hoping that each time i go to the cupbiard seeing this will put me off eating junk etc lol....... not too sure how well it will work though? xxx


----------



## babyhopesxx

laurabeth said:


> yep i went thru this thread and added everyone (if i missed anyone feel free to add me!!) but i think i got everyone :) i need all the support i can get lol. i have made up loads of post it notes, and they are now on the fridge, freezer and every food cupboard in my house and all it says is:
> 
> size 8
> laura
> size8
> 
> im hoping that each time i go to the cupbiard seeing this will put me off eating junk etc lol....... not too sure how well it will work though? xxx

Lol good idea. I've got a picture of me aged 16 (when i had a rockin' body) in a bikini stuck to my fridge door. So every time i fancy some chocolate i can look at that and think about all the junk food that made me look like i do now :haha:


----------



## laurabeth

haha thats a good idea too :) i might try that if these post its dont work lol xxx


----------



## t84

I'm with Laurabeth... would like to lose 2 pounds/week for the next 12 weeks.


----------



## t84

Apparently as I'm going through this thread to add friends MFP won't let you add more than 5 friends in a 10 minute time span... :coffee:


----------



## laurabeth

t84 said:


> Apparently as I'm going through this thread to add friends MFP won't let you add more than 5 friends in a 10 minute time span... :coffee:

What I did was (I was on my iPad) I put 5 names in each invite, and it let me send 2 invites every 10 mins xx


----------



## pandacub

Ohh, i haveny been on mfp in aages, definitely getting back on there. Will be adding people later when little boy is in bed :) my user name is pandacub


----------



## caiis101

Feel free to add me ... I am always looking for new friends and support .. s/n is Caiis101


----------



## Vic20581

Hia all
Iv lost 38lbs since may. Had a few mths off over xmas, but started again proper last wk n lost 3lbs.
Add me its gd to get support.
Im pinkprincess205 add me x


----------



## pandacub

I just realised the other day that im using mfp on my phone and cant add friends :(


----------



## babyhopesxx

pandacub said:


> I just realised the other day that im using mfp on my phone and cant add friends :(

Do you have an iphone?


----------



## ronnie1234

When I get my Internet back up & running will be adding people. In the meantime I am rhiannon1234


----------



## Bambina

hey ladies, i've been using it. But i've been slacking over the past couple of weeks.


But feel free to add me if you wish, maybe help the motivation.

Bambina1990


----------



## Vic20581

Bambina said:


> hey ladies, i've been using it. But i've been slacking over the past couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> But feel free to add me if you wish, maybe help the motivation.
> 
> Bambina1990

Added you


----------



## sam2eb

add me!

samanthaeb2


----------



## Vic20581

sam2eb said:


> add me!
> 
> samanthaeb2

Added x


----------



## WantingABubba

Anyone who wants to add me, please PM me. It's just I need to keep anonymous on this site so can't post it in a thread x


----------



## rachmumtobe

Hiya :) i've just joined this but i'm a little confused as to what i need to do. Do i tell it what i've had to eat as i go along or at the end of the day and this works the calories out for me or i put in the amount of calories i think i've had? Anything else i need to know? looks good n i'm chuffed that it's free :)


----------



## WantingABubba

rachmumtobe said:


> Hiya :) i've just joined this but i'm a little confused as to what i need to do. Do i tell it what i've had to eat as i go along or at the end of the day and this works the calories out for me or i put in the amount of calories i think i've had? Anything else i need to know? looks good n i'm chuffed that it's free :)

You search for the food you've eaten and the amount. Often times, you'll need to weigh it. Or if it has a barcode, you can scan it (but will still need to measure it if it's rice, or cereal or something like that).


----------



## rachmumtobe

Thanks hun i've just had a quick look and i'm liking it :) I'm hoping the 1210 calories a day isn't gonna be too hard to do.


----------



## babyhopesxx

I've added some new people today. I'm slim_donna by the way, lol. WantingABubba i've pm'd you :) 

I've had a bad day today and gone right off track. But i had a very good day yesterday in terms of my food and exercise and i'm still trying to get out of this plateau :(


----------



## leigh5tom

Hi ladies!

I've started today, hope it goes ok! My LG is 4 weeks old now so better get my butt into gear!

Feel free to add me; leighcox 

Xxxxx


----------



## babyhopesxx

leigh5tom said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've started today, hope it goes ok! My LG is 4 weeks old now so better get my butt into gear!
> 
> Feel free to add me; leighcox
> 
> Xxxxx

I've added you. Good luck :)


----------



## PinkGlitter87

*I use this and love it!! (Although went out last night and went 1000 calories over my allowence!! ha ha)... Anyone feel free to add me... Pinkglitter12... Please put babyandbump in the message  We can all support eachother x x x*


----------



## leigh5tom

How's everyone doing :flower: I've been adding people from here hehe hope you all don't mind :flow: xxxxxxx


----------



## mom2pne

I'd like to add all of you, if you don't mind! 

I joined MFP a year ago and this month I actually am doing the best ever! Over Winter I gained quite a bit of what I lost last year and on the 12th I weighed 286.7 and as of today I am 280.6. I lost 2.9 pounds last week and 3.2 pounds this week. I am so happy. I used to only lose about a pound or 2 in a month and to lose 6.1 pounds in 2 weeks I am just so happy! 

I have been trying to lose weight on and off since 1994 since I had my oldest son and always failed and gained would gain more than what I lost.


----------



## mom2pne

Oh my username is the same as here.... mom2pne


----------



## mom2pne

Princess Lou said:


> https://www.myfitnesspal.com/groups/home/2229-baby-and-bump

I started to discussions over there!


----------



## sept2010

Ive got a new acc ladies, feel free to add me safu87


----------



## mom2pne

I hope everyone is well! 

I made a big breakfast today consisting of whole wheat pancakes, scrambled eggs and breakfast sausage. My kids actually ate the pancakes. Of course I didn't tell them that they are healthier than the normal buttermilk ones I make and they have 3 grams of fiber per serving. 

Last night while everyone had ice cream I had less than half the calories they did per serving because I had some natural apple sauce with cinnamon. Yummy!


----------



## melissasbump

MFP rocks! Ive lost 22lb since Jan from being on there and just hit my pre prenancy weight. Very happy!


----------



## mom2pne

Congrats on your weight loss Melissa!


----------



## Sam182

Ive just started a thread about this - should have scrolled down the page first! Does anyone mind if I add them? I'm sam182


----------



## daydreamerx

I joined the BnB MFP group, hope thats ok! Im a sucker for yoyo dieting that don't last and im always loosing then gaining loosing then gaining. Im hoping to start (easing myself into) jogging & have started slim fast today :flower: My MFP name is scarlettgeorgia 4 :kiss:


----------



## Emmy1987

Hey feel free to add me, I'm Tiggylou123

I've started a challenge in the MFP forum to lose 10lb in April..... ummmm :coffee:

My first day and I had a fry up for breakfast and a triple choc muffin for lunch... going well :rofl:


----------



## mom2pne

sam182 I added you!

daydreamerx your username cannot be found!

Emmy1987 I joined the "lose 4% in April" challenge there. I need to lose 11.22 pounds in 4 weeks for that to happen. But Like with any challenge it's ok if you don't make it to that goal, but you tried!


----------



## daydreamerx

Sorry, I see you found my - but for anyone else.. It doesn't have a space

Scarlettgeorgia4

:kiss::dohh:


----------



## Audraia

I've added some of you, but my username is Audraia on there :) Glad to find more people using this, it might make me actually use it!


----------



## WantingABubba

If anyone wants to add me, just contact me via PM xx


----------



## mama_t

18 lb down, im thrilled! im getting there one pound at a time.
I just added some of you now but feel free to add me to yours, im mama_to_two on MFP.


----------



## tina_h75

Just signed up to MFP as I have bought a pair of diesel jeans that are a size too small and I WILL fit into them!!!

My name is mrsh1975 for anyone who wants to add me! 

Being going barcode crazy, bit upset to find out that my bottle of wine I have chilling in the fridge is 524 calories. May have to limit myself to 2 small glasses tonight.


----------



## babyhopesxx

Hey :wave: I've added the new members, i'm slim_donna on MFP if anyone didn't know :)

Well done on your weight losses, I love seeing my friends doing well on there it really keeps me motivated :)


----------



## nicki01

Hope everyone is well, im doing really bad again on MFP. Must try harder! Keep forgetting to log my food and exercise and have gained 1lb. Not at all impressed! must get back on track startin monday!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Hi everyone. 

My MFP is the same as my sn here, ILoveYouZandT


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Hello would love if you would add me on MFP, need some moral support :haha: Username Polkadotmad :)

I have been on it for about a month now but taking 2 steps forward and one back as even going over my 1200 allowance once week sees me gaining a couple of lbs and it's so hard not to have a blowout once a week!


----------



## MamaD

Hiya.... Please add me - I need all the help I can get!! My user name is PaganDj. 

I've over 5 stone to lose to be at my ideal weight but I'd be happy to lose even 3! Xx


----------



## cat81

Hi Ladies,

I've just joined MFP after someone at work told me about it. I'm really excited to get started as it looks great. Day one has gone well so far, although I'm starving already!
I have added a few people from here as I could really do with some support to keep my motivation high. I started with the ones who have posted most recently but it wouldn't let me add any more as there seems to be a limit of how many you can add in a time period. 

If anyone would like to add me, my username is Tabs2012. 

Hope to get to know some of you on our journey to summer bikini bodies! :)


----------



## Danielleee

Hiya i've been on MFP a couple of months now, lost 10kg so far & 8kg to go to until my target weight of 57kg (9 stone) hoping to get there by summer :thumbup:

If anyone wants to add my username is daniellelouisex3 :flow: xx


----------



## Basil1

Hiya everyone, I've been on mfp for a few weeks now but havnt got any friends on there :'( lol
Feel free to add me,in need of some support, my username is Lupin1991 

Thanks! Xxx


----------



## babyhopesxx

I've added the new members. I'm finding it really hard at the minute because there's so much chocolate in the house left over from easter and i'm finding it incredibly hard not to eat it all :haha:


----------



## Scarlet369

Hey all, I added too many friends in the time limit and I dont want to keep waiting 10 minutes between each 5 set of five but if you want to add me im Scarlet369


----------



## xxEMZxx

You can add me :)
I'm cloudburst88 x


----------

